

TextNow launches the U.S.’s first VoIP-only mobile phone - phowat
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/06/no-2g-required-textnow-launches-the-u-s-s-first-voip-only-mobile-phone/

======
vasanthv
Without Wifi its gonna be a kids toy.. Who is gonna use it?

